# NREMT Exam Ended Early



## KristaZCa (Aug 27, 2014)

Okay so I took the NREMT exam yesterday and it stopped me in the 60s (I think the low 60s) and I PASSED! So don't worry if it cuts you off super low. Just letting people know it can happen


----------



## bjl12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Was stopped today at 70.  I felt okay going into it and I encountered a few questions (no more than like 7-8) that I was uncomfortable with...the suspense of waiting for the results is killing me.  Glad to hear that being stopped early doesn't necessarily indicate failure

I really hope I get the results...testing on Friday might not have been the best idea!


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 5, 2014)

Stopping "early" or at the "minimum" is only indicative of one thing: you definitively passed or failed. Nothing more. Most folks that go beyond the minimum weren't as strong in some area so the computer has to ask more questions in order to determine pass/fail definitively.


----------



## bjl12 (Sep 5, 2014)

BTW i passed at 70


----------



## epicEMT (Sep 10, 2014)

Great job! And yeah, anything under 70 is typically a good sign for the NREMT; as long as you feel halfway decent about it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 17, 2014)

Took mine on Sept. 4. Loooooong night waiting. Was cut off at 67 and passed. Whew. Now all I have to do is find a job.


----------

